# ready to graduate



## brianarae (Apr 30, 2008)

I just found this forum, its great. I graduate in June from a medical coding course. I was all set to do the externship this summer and at the same time work on certification. There is only one site in my area and its a book store downtown. Hey if it will actually help me gain real experience Ill do it. I just foud that to be an odd  and ONLY extern site. 
Has anyone else done this extern...maybe Im not sure how it is suppose to work. ( I live in the Seattle/Lynnwood Washington area)

thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## lfgreen71 (May 6, 2008)

If you are looking for a coding position in the Edmonds area, please let me know!  I am looking for a coder to work at a hospital coding inpatient medical records.  Let me know if you are interested and we can chat!

Thanks!
Laurel

laurel_green@teamhealth.com


----------

